# Leatherback bearded dragons



## saintanger (Dec 13, 2013)

this little girl is a 66% Het/Hypo 50% Het/Trans leatherback. 

will be getting another one soon and can't wait.

i would love to see pic's of other peoples leatherbacks and silk backs.

did anyone else buy any this year?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice little beardie, I bet it will grow up to be a stunner! 

Here are a couple of my girls.  Love the lbs, cant get enough of them!!


----------



## saintanger (Dec 13, 2013)

very nice, they are both stunning. can't wait till mine shows more colour. she is from a rainbow line cross orange/ yellow.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Splendid example right there...


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 13, 2013)

Heres a picture of a hypo translucent leatherback male with a Rick Walker red female and some of their 100% het hypo and 100% het trans leatherback babies


----------



## saintanger (Dec 14, 2013)

cute babies and stunning parents. very nice.


----------



## PedigreeDragons (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## PedigreeDragons (Dec 16, 2013)

Quite easy to tell normal scales and lb's apart straight out the egg


----------



## champagne (Dec 16, 2013)

very nice dragons everyone.... Do the hypo dragons still change in shades of colour, from light to dark; becoming darker in cooler weather and vice-versa?


----------



## Scaleyfoot (Dec 16, 2013)

Not a fan of the lack of beardy spikes but they're very cute still


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes the hypos do change colour still- just not as much. They don't get as dark. (Well, mine don't anyway)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 16, 2013)

champagne said:


> very nice dragons everyone.... Do the hypo dragons still change in shades of colour, from light to dark; becoming darker in cooler weather and vice-versa?



they can't get dark as they have no black hence Hypomelanistic meaning no black but they can come in all colours


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Dec 16, 2013)

They can still change shades though. Mine often go darker when out in the sun.


----------



## champagne (Dec 17, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> they can't get dark as they have no black hence Hypomelanistic meaning no black but they can come in all colours



I understand what hypo means, I was just wondering if they always stayed the high colours. I use to keep high coloured dragons like the high reds from rick walker. I ended up getting out of them mainly because I got sick of dealing with live insects but always because even the best looking bright red male dragon will turn brick brown at times so I wondering if the leather back, trans or hypo genes effected this at all


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 17, 2013)

Some of my guys.


----------



## phatty (Dec 17, 2013)

The orange is unreal 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 17, 2013)

champagne said:


> I understand what hypo means, I was just wondering if they always stayed the high colours. I use to keep high coloured dragons like the high reds from rick walker. I ended up getting out of them mainly because I got sick of dealing with live insects but always because even the best looking bright red male dragon will turn brick brown at times so I wondering if the leather back, trans or hypo genes effected this at all



I think you will find they are all capable of change,it's a pity but they don't stay beautiful all the time


----------



## danielreptile (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi fist time posting on a forum, havnt figured out how to post a question yet so I thort id just ask in a reply,Im getting a blue tongue lizard and may not alwaysbe able to put it in a outside enclosure people use uvb lights to supplement it,I have a flinders rangers scorpion atm so I have a uv black light my question is could I use it like a uvb ? Any opinions would be appreciated

- - - Updated - - -

Btw how do I post questions?


----------



## jakjak (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not really a morph fan, but they are still very nice lizards


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 17, 2013)

leatherbacks are looking amazing but the silkies just look a bit deformed to me.


----------



## Xcell (Dec 17, 2013)

First one is my girl she is now gravid and my little boy.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 1, 2014)

2 eating machines.


----------

